# Verbinden mit Wlan



## cami (16. April 2004)

Also wenn ich den AP einschalte funktioniert die Verbindung via XP einwandfrei. Wenn cih aber nun das Notebook mal in den Standbye Modus schalte und danach wieder aktiviere, findet er das Wlan nicht mehr. Um erneut eine Verbindung zu bekommen muss der AP Aus/Ein geschaltet werden. Dann geht es wieder.
Weiss jemadn wieso dass das so ist? Gibt es eine Lössung? Ist echt doof so!

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## Stibie (16. April 2004)

Vllt. weckt windows die Treiber nicht richtig auf:
Abhilfe:
Treiberupdates
Neustart


----------



## cami (20. April 2004)

Dank, hab das problem eigentlich nicht gelöst, aber wenn im ap die ssid auf anzeigensetzte, funktioniert das ganze. JEdoch ist mir nicht klar was es damit zu tun hat

Schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## Sergo (20. April 2004)

Hi,...
 Ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du ! Die Sache ist die, dass wenn du dein Notebook auf Standby oder Ruhezustand schaltest lädt ja er deine ganzen Sachen was du hast in den RAM ! Wenn ich in den Ruhezustand oder Standby-Modus wechseln möchte, lässt er das nicht zu, weil die WLAN-Karte noch aktiv ist! Deswegen hab ich mein Problem so gelöst, dass ich die WLAN-Karte immer DEaktiviere oder auswerfe, und dann erst in den Ruhezustand wechsle,...

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir helfen,... !


----------



## cami (20. April 2004)

@Sergo

Danke für die Info. Ja aber eigentlich müsste die Wlan-Karte nach einem Standbyee wieder nach nem Netz suchen ond dabei den AP finden. Das ganze funktioniert ja auch bei eingeschltetem SSID.

Ist echt doof, wenn ich dazu immer zuerst die Wlan Karte deaktievieren muss

Gibt es keine andere Möglicheit

Ich denke es nicht gerade gut wenn ich das SSID immer eingeschaltet habe - oder


----------



## Stibie (20. April 2004)

Das ist nicht weiter schlimm...wenn du das Netzwerk verschlüsselt hast kommt auch "Fast" keiner rein!


----------



## cami (20. April 2004)

@Stibie

Was heist richtig? Viel mehr als SSID ausschalten und die Mac adressen eingeben ist nicht möglich - oder

So ist halt das Netzwerk für jeden Sniffer gleich sichtbar


----------



## Stibie (20. April 2004)

MAC Adressen eingeben ist schon mal sehr gut!
Dann würde ich noch nen 128Bit Netzwerkkey generieren!
Das müsste genügen!


----------



## cami (21. April 2004)

on, danke für die Infos


----------



## puschel (21. April 2004)

@stibie

Was für Zahlen bzw. Buchstaben sind denn als Key erlaubt?

Habe das Problem, dass mein Notebook mit Avaya/Orinoco Silver Card mit dem letzten Aldi-Pc bei meinen Eltern nur eine Verbindung aufbaut, wenn WEP aus ist. 

Wie stellt Ihr das alles ein? Gibt´s da ein How-To? Postet mir doch mal bitte was ich wo einstellen muss für ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk.

[Edit] Und wo kann ich einstellen, welche MAC berechtigt sind? [Edit]

Danke,

Puschel_1


----------



## Stibie (22. April 2004)

> Was für Zahlen bzw. Buchstaben sind denn als Key erlaubt?



Das kann man einstellen:
Es gibt 2 Varianten: einmal Hex und einmal ASCii
Im ASCii kann man Zahlen und Buchstaben verwenden und im Hex nur Zahlen!



> Postet mir doch mal bitte was ich wo einstellen muss für ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk.



Wir reden hier von einem Netzwerk mit Accespoint!



> [Edit] Und wo kann ich einstellen, welche MAC berechtigt sind? [Edit]



Das kann man alles im Webinterface eines Accespoints einstellen. Ich weis nich, ob man einen Accespoint virtuell auf einem Rechner laufen lassen kann!


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Stibie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MAC Adressen eingeben ist schon mal sehr gut!
> Dann würde ich noch nen 128Bit Netzwerkkey generieren!
> Das müsste genügen!



Es kommt ja auch ganz darauf an, für was man das Netzwerk verwenden möchte.


Privat/Beruflich
Wohngegebenheiten Stadt/dorf Haus/Mehrfamilien
Datenrate

Denn Merke:

Wlan ist DEFINITIV unsicher.

Mac adressen kann man Faken.
Die Verschlüsselung ist der letzte Witz. Je mehr Datentransfer du hast, desto schneller kann man den Key generieren.

Die einzige wirklich einizige Maßnahme ist das Wlan in ein VPN einzubetten oder den WEP Schlüssel in Zeitintervallen automatisch zu generieren.

MfG


----------

